# "Fantasy" Marble columns



## BrushstrokesInc.

Finished 4 columns for client here in the first State. 
Delaware that is...


----------



## BrushstrokesInc.

Sorry trying to get the pics to load...


----------



## Ultimate

and....


----------



## fauxlynn

I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## chrisn

Not me, I hate that look:whistling2:


----------



## MikeCalifornia

...did you paint them invisible? They look fantastic!!


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> Not me, I hate that look:whistling2:


What would you do , wallpaper them? Or maybe a little white paint, ugh.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> What would you do , wallpaper them? Or maybe a little white paint, ugh.


 
what else?


----------



## BrushstrokesInc.

Sorry, I have been away from the computer... But when I try to up load the files there is an error. I do like the comments tho, like white and invisible.

Facebook Brushstrokes faux designs Some pics here.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> what else?


On a side note- it is sort of an inside joke with us "faux" painters that one of the highest complements we get is- "It looks just like wallpaper!"

Yeah, good times.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> On a side note- it is sort of an inside joke with us "faux" painters that one of the highest complements we get is- "It looks just like wallpaper!"
> 
> Yeah, good times.


 
for a GOOD faux painter, yes, but all to often( at least mostly what I have seen) the wall paper would look way better

now, I HAVE seen good marble jobs where it actually looked like marble( as I am sure yours do) but more often it looks like crap


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> for a GOOD faux painter, yes, but all to often( at least mostly what I have seen) the wall paper would look way better
> 
> now, I HAVE seen good marble jobs where it actually looked like marble( as I am sure yours do) but more often it looks like crap



I couldn't agree more. I am quite the snob when it comes to sniffing out a bad marble or woodgrain job. What irks me to no end is when I lose a bid to someone that does what I call student grade work, in fact it happened to me this week.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc.

*Columns*

Yes, I do hate wall paper and removing it too. 
A positive selling point for faux finishes, that are like wall paper...you can paint over it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Now that is nice, way to go. Thanks for finally posting!!


----------



## Painter-Aaron

that's what marbling is... no wonder my customer wasn't too happy when she came home to a bunch of marbles glued all over her pillars:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

Brushstrokes said:


> Yes, I do hate wall paper and removing it too.
> A positive selling point for faux finishes, that are like wall paper...you can paint over it.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I am quite the snob when it comes to sniffing out a bad marble or woodgrain job. What irks me to no end is when I lose a bid to someone that does what I call student grade work, in fact it happened to me this week.


 
yea, that sucks:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

I can't see them


----------



## Paradigmzz

fauxlynn said:


> I can't see them


My phone says not enough memory to open file. What kind of .pdf is that?


----------

